# InflateException



## AkechiKogoro (12. Nov 2019)

Hallo an alle im Java-Forum!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Bei einem Spiel das ich programmiert habe, habe ich noch eine weitere kleine Ergänzung vorgenommen ( also noch nicht mal eine weitere Klasse importiert ) und nun bekomme ich ab einem bestimmten Punkt im Spiel immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

E/AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
    android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #21: Error inflating class <unknown>

Ein Ausschnitt der XML-Datei, die ich als Layout verwende, liefere ich euch als Anhang ( denn der Fehler schein ja da zu liegen ).
Dazu muss ich aber sagen dass das Spiel vor der Ergänzung einwandfrei lief und ich keine Änderung an dieser XML-Datei vorgenommen habe.

Nun habe ich dazu folgende 2 Fragen:

Was ist eine InflateException ( also was löst sie aus )?
( und )
Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Ich hoffe mir kann da wieder jemand weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank schonmal dafür.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Akechi Kogoro


----------



## Robat (12. Nov 2019)

Kann es sein, dass du in deinem Spiel versuchst sehr große Bilder zu laden? (oder mindestens ein sehr großes Bild?)


----------



## AkechiKogoro (12. Nov 2019)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Kann es sein, dass du in deinem Spiel versuchst sehr große Bilder zu laden? (oder mindestens ein sehr großes Bild?)



Eher mehrere kleine, aber die waren auch schon vorher drin als ich nichts verändert hatte.


----------



## kneitzel (12. Nov 2019)

Prüf mal, ob die Ressource wirklich da ist - in Zeile 21 lädst Du ein @drawable. Ist das wirklich da und auch an den notwendigen Stellen? (also nach meinem Verständnis mindestens in drawable und nicht nur in einzelnen drawable-<xxx> Ordnern.

Stell sicher, dass die Ressource auch geladen werden kann und mit im apk landet....


----------



## AkechiKogoro (13. Nov 2019)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Durch einen Fehler wollte der Compiler anscheinend zu viele Views auf einmal laden, wodurch die InflateException ausgelöst wurde.

Viele Grüße und nochmals danke
AkechiKogoro


----------

